# OzFx System :)



## OzFx (11 April 2008)

Hello Friends,

I would like to share with you a system that has consistently been successful for me, that I would like to call OzFx System. 

*What can You expect?*
  This system has a potential of banking *100-800+ pips per trade* trading with *Daily Chart*.

*Why Daily Chart?*
  As you could guess by now that this is *not a 5 min scalping system*. I believe in trading longer time frame simply because first of all rules of *technical analysis hold true* more often and second I don’t want to sit in front of pc all day long.

  Think like this, most of us one day would like to be full time traders; however it doesn’t mean that we spend all that time in front of PC. I would rather go flying and playing golf. So I developed this system thinking of long term and hence it is based on Daily Chart.

*See It For Yourself:*
  Let’s see if you can spot the *correlation between the indicator and the price action*.





 I bet you were able to spot that short entry (*300+ pips*). Tell me that you noticed that every time *AC changes color and crosses the 0 line* it gives us an entry signal. Am I right or right?? 

  Did you see another short trade towards the left side of the chart?? That trade was worth *835 pips in 5 days.*

*No Clue So far:*
  I believe *90%* of the people will be able to spot the correlation mentioned above. If you are one of the unlucky 10%, then I would recommend to try some other system and not to waste your time on this post.

  The reason I say above is that we should *trade using strategy that is intuitive and easy to follow*. Technical analysis is not perfect science; I believe it is an ART, an ART to pick signals as they happen. I am terrible at spotting Flags, Triangles and Head & Shoulders. Hence I keep away from them and don’t want to spend years to master them.

*A Bit Of History:*
  I started with Forex few years ago simply because I like the *volatility and leverage*. I’ve *never traded stocks* in my life and no plans to do so ever. The only stock I ever held was given to me by the IT company I worked for.

  As most of us I tried systems provided on Forums and also commercial system. I tried News Trading, 5 min scalping and astrology (just kidding), but had no luck. I wasted a fair bit of money and precious time on several systems that were not worth their while.

  However the learning that took from that was these systems were complex, had too many indicators (or none) and required a great deal of discretion. So I went and did my own research to see *what indicators make sense, what setting works best and what time frame they should be used on*. 


*So What Is The System?*

*Setup:*
Open up a daily chart on      EUR/JPY.
Apply Bill Willam’s      Accelerator Oscillator (AC).
Apply Stochastic with setting      5,3,3 on top of AC. Use the template if don’t know how to.
Try and use demo *MT4 from ODL securities*. Every      broker has different time when they start a new daily candle.
ODL seems to      have the time that works best*. I only      use their demo account for charts and place my trades on totally different      broker.*
*Short Entry:* RED AC below 0 and Stot below 0
*Long Entry: *Green AC above 0 and Stot above 0
*Exit: *OppsiteBuy/Sell signal or as per Money Management.
*Filter:* Apply 200SMA. If price is below 200SMA then only take short trades. If Price is above 200SMA then only take long trades.

*Money Management:*
Trade with 5 Lots with Stop      Loss 100 pips away
Take Profit on 1st      Lot at 50 pips. Move Stop Loss to Break      Even (BE).
Take Profit on 2nd      Lot at 100 pips.
Take Profit on 3rd      Lot at 150 pips.
Take Profit on 4th      Lot at 200 pips.
Let the 5th Lot run until you see an opposite entry signal.
The Risk/Reward ratio turns out to be *1:1 or better* depending on your 5th Lot. Since we trade on daily and would only take *trades with high probability of success*, 1:1 would work just fine.

  If you choose to do back-testing then take special care for* signals from late November to end of Dec*. Low volume during this time of the year creates wild swings.

*My Challenge To You:*
  Spend 2 mins every day to analyze 8-10 of your favorite pairs. Demo it for 2-3 weeks and post the screen shots of your trades for everyone to see and learn. 

*What’s In For Me?*
  It is time for me to Give Back. I learned a great deal from forums and thought there can’t be another way to share something that can make us all a lot of money. Plus I hope to learn from others on how to improve this system. 

I’ll reveal more info about the system once I start to see more interest in this post from Forum members. 



   Happy Trading
OzFx


----------



## professor_frink (11 April 2008)

Hi,

couple of questions-

How long have you been trading this method for?
What kind of stats have you accumulated from your trading of this method, ie number of trades, win%, ratio av win/loss, max string of consecutive losers, etc.
Did you do any backtesting on this setup before trading it. It appears as though it would be fairly easy to code up and have run mechanically, had you considered doing that at all?

cheers


----------



## Sprinter79 (11 April 2008)

Haha, this very same thread was either removed or deleted earlier on today. I pressed refresh and it was gone!


----------



## prawn_86 (11 April 2008)

Not the very same thread  

Subtle differences...


----------



## OzFx (11 April 2008)

professor_frink said:


> Hi,
> 
> couple of questions-
> 
> How long have you been trading this method for?



*Over a year now.*


> What kind of stats have you accumulated from your trading of this method, ie number of trades, win%, ratio av win/loss, max string of consecutive losers, etc.



*Please see attached file.*


> Did you do any backtesting on this setup before trading it. It appears as though it would be fairly easy to code up and have run mechanically, had you considered doing that at all?



*A few people have tried creating EAs. I still do manual trading.*

cheers


----------



## OzFx (11 April 2008)

Sprinter79 said:


> Haha, this very same thread was either removed or deleted earlier on today. I pressed refresh and it was gone!




Yeah you are right. I'd some links which were against the forum rules. It is all good now


----------



## professor_frink (11 April 2008)

wow that was probably the most overly complicated log of trades I've ever seen! Sure did look pretty but.

If you've been trading it for a year what kinds of stats does the method give you? That sheet was only for 2008 so far???

Why have people tried creating EA's, but not actually done it(I can only assume they haven't based on the way you worded it)??


----------



## OzFx (11 April 2008)

professor_frink said:


> wow that was probably the most overly complicated log of trades I've ever seen! Sure did look pretty but.
> 
> If you've been trading it for a year what kinds of stats does the method give you? That sheet was only for 2008 so far???
> 
> Why have people tried creating EA's, but not actually done it(I can only assume they haven't based on the way you worded it)??




That sheet is from the time I made the system public. All those traders are also posted on my blog. 

There are EAs floating around but I personally haven't tested them so I can't recommend. I think there are more than 10 different version of EAs out there, some of them are actually doing good.


----------



## professor_frink (11 April 2008)

OzFx said:


> That sheet is from the time I made the system public. All those traders are also posted on my blog.
> 
> There are EAs floating around but I personally haven't tested them so I can't recommend. I think there are more than 10 different version of EAs out there, some of them are actually doing good.




ok cool

Have you compared results with any of the EA's that are out there? If you have, how have you stacked up by using your own discretion to filter the trades?

Would be good to see a few more examples of the setup if don't mind- especially a few signals you didn't take and why.

cheers


----------



## OzFx (11 April 2008)

professor_frink said:


> ok cool
> 
> Have you compared results with any of the EA's that are out there? If you have, how have you stacked up by using your own discretion to filter the trades?
> 
> ...




I haven't tested any EAs as I still like doing things manually. 

See the attached Sample trades file.

Cheers,
Oz
P.S. Is there anyway I can attach this file to first post?


----------



## doctorj (11 April 2008)

OzFx said:


> *What can You expect?*
> This system has a potential of banking *100-800+ pips per trade* trading with *Daily Chart*.



Looks interesting.  Can you tell us why this set up works?


----------



## OzFx (11 April 2008)

doctorj said:


> Looks interesting.  Can you tell us why this set up works?




Tell you what..you are the first person to ask this question  This system has been out there for months and no one so far asked this question. 

This system basically combines the right indicators with the right Time Frame and using the Money Management suggested we can achieve outstanding results.


----------



## doctorj (11 April 2008)

OzFx said:


> This system basically combines the right indicators with the right Time Frame and using the Money Management suggested we can achieve outstanding results.



But why does the indicator work?


----------



## Kauri (11 April 2008)

Can't for the life of me see how you could get 835 bp in 5 days on the left of the chart.. in real time of course..??

  Pondering
...............Kauri


----------



## OzFx (11 April 2008)

doctorj said:


> But why does the indicator work?




I'll let you solve that mystery for us, I am content with pips it makes


----------



## OzFx (11 April 2008)

Kauri said:


> Can't for the life of me see how you could get 835 bp in 5 days on the left of the chart.. in real time of course..??
> 
> Pondering
> ...............Kauri




Such trades happens once or twice a month. Last month we had few shorts like AUD/JPY 1000+ pips NZD/JPY 900+ and EUR/JPY 600+ pips. Month before last we had EUR/USD which went over 1000 pips.


----------



## prawn_86 (11 April 2008)

Who is "we"?

You have gone from I to "we"...


----------



## OzFx (11 April 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Who is "we"?
> 
> You have gone from I to "we"...




Wow..you guys are good 

We as in all the people that have been following the system


----------



## Kauri (11 April 2008)

OzFx said:


> Such trades happens once or twice a month. Last month we had few shorts like AUD/JPY 1000+ pips NZD/JPY 900+ and EUR/JPY 600+ pips. Month before last we had EUR/USD which went over 1000 pips.




What I was wondering about was... to catch the 835bp you had to enter at very near to the top of the bar... was your indicator really showing below the line then...     If I am not reading it correctly I apologise in advance..
Cheers
............Kauri


----------



## wayneL (11 April 2008)

OzFx said:


> Such trades happens once or twice a month. Last month we had few shorts like AUD/JPY 1000+ pips NZD/JPY 900+ and EUR/JPY 600+ pips. Month before last we had EUR/USD which went over 1000 pips.




Nice (if true). But fairly useless information unless put in the context of the number and scale of losers.


----------



## prawn_86 (11 April 2008)

wayneL said:


> Nice (if true). But fairly useless information unless put in the context of the number and scale of losers.




Yeh a breakdown of average win/loss, number of trades, RR etc etc would be nice 

Man, im starting to sound like a techie... time to go back to my fundy roots


----------



## IFocus (11 April 2008)

OZFx nice fishing expedition

Why use a demo account?

OK whats the real price?

The old question if its so good why don't you just hammer it and make Zillions?

Trading a few years Hmmmmm?

Psychology 101 seen you before..........many times, one day I will get it wrong but haven't so far in 8 years..... may be this time is different......


----------



## tayser (11 April 2008)

How was the swap when you shorted both AUD/JPY and NZD/JPY? aieeeeee! (hope you're not executing on EFX!)


----------



## >Apocalypto< (11 April 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Yeh a breakdown of average win/loss, number of trades, RR etc etc would be nice
> 
> Man, im starting to sound like a techie... time to go back to my fundy roots




LOL Prawn don't u follow Linuxtrolls scalping! I think u are quite the techie already!


----------



## prawn_86 (12 April 2008)

>Apocalypto< said:


> LOL Prawn don't u follow Linuxtrolls scalping! I think u are quite the techie already!




Yeh, but not as succesfully as I would like yet...


----------



## professor_frink (12 April 2008)

OzFx said:


> I haven't tested any EAs as I still like doing things manually.
> 
> See the attached Sample trades file.
> 
> ...




Nice cherrypicking of trades there. It's interesting to note that they all occur recently when the markets have been nice and volatile. And even then the amount you claimed the trades to have moved in your favour is pretty unreasonable in some of them like Kauri pointed out earlier.

Personally I'd be pretty surprised if you even trade this method,though would be happy to see you prove us wrong and log a few of your trades live on the thread- all seems pretty unreasonable to me. So how much does it cost for you to provide us with your signal service(or whatever it is your trying to get out of this)??


----------



## tayser (12 April 2008)

There's over 8000 posts on ForexFactory on this system...

And there's plenty more where people are free to make their own decisions if they work or not: http://www.forexfactory.com/forumdisplay.php?f=71


----------



## Sean K (12 April 2008)

tayser said:


> There's over 8000 posts on ForexFactory on this system...
> 
> And there's plenty more where people are free to make their own decisions if they work or not: http://www.forexfactory.com/forumdisplay.php?f=71



LOL.

Started to go through it and realised there was nothing there to support this at all.


----------



## OzFx (13 April 2008)

professor_frink said:


> Nice cherrypicking of trades there. It's interesting to note that they all occur recently when the markets have been nice and volatile. And even then the amount you claimed the trades to have moved in your favour is pretty unreasonable in some of them like Kauri pointed out earlier.
> 
> Personally I'd be pretty surprised if you even trade this method,though would be happy to see you prove us wrong and log a few of your trades live on the thread- all seems pretty unreasonable to me. So how much does it cost for you to provide us with your signal service(or whatever it is your trying to get out of this)??




It is all for free my friend. I post daily signals on my blog at 10 AM Sydney time and will post here if it helps  

Cheers,
OzFx


----------



## OzFx (13 April 2008)

IFocus said:


> OZFx nice fishing expedition
> 
> Why use a demo account?



I think I mentioned this before, I use ODL demo for charting and use a different broker for live trading.



> OK whats the real price?



All for free my friend 



> The old question if its so good why don't you just hammer it and make Zillions?



Who said I am not 



> Trading a few years Hmmmmm?



A total of 3 and 1 with this system


----------



## OzFx (14 April 2008)

Hello Friends,

                       I want to drop quick note to let everyone know that I'll be going short on EUR/USD, GBP/USD and JPY pairs like USD/JPY, NZD/JPY and AUD/JPY. You might have already noticed that EUR/USD has gapped down more than 100 pips resulting from the comments coming out of G7 meeting on last Fri. I personally see an incredible opportunity here.

I'll later send an update with my entry price of the trades I took. 

Cheers,
Oz


----------



## OzFx (14 April 2008)

Hello Friends,

I've taken the following trades today.

1. EUR/USD - Short - 1.5695
2. GBP/USD - Short - 1.9657
3. AUD/JPY - Short - 93.69
4. EUR/JPY - Short - 158.99

Please note that I've taken positions earlier than our usual time of 8PM EST. If you wish you can enter later on at 8PM EST or wait for some pullback on EUR/USD and GBP/USD, since quite often pairs move against to cover the gap.

Cheers,
Oz


----------



## >Apocalypto< (14 April 2008)

Hell of a gap fill!


----------



## OzFx (15 April 2008)

*Market Outlook: Apr' 15*

Hello Friends,

                          I don't see any good daily trades today. I'll be looking for 4hr Squeeze-More trades later in the day.

Cheers,
Oz


----------



## Kauri (15 April 2008)

*Re: Market Outlook: Apr' 15*



OzFx said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I've taken the following trades today.
> 
> ...






OzFx said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I don't see any good daily trades today. I'll be looking for 4hr Squeeze-More trades later in the day.
> 
> ...




  Do you have stops on yesterdays positions, are they still open, how are they looking?? If this is going to be a commentary/log of your system a regular update of open trades would be a good thing, or not??
Cheers
...........Kauri


----------



## OzFx (15 April 2008)

*Re: Market Outlook: Apr' 15*



Kauri said:


> Do you have stops on yesterdays positions, are they still open, how are they looking?? If this is going to be a commentary/log of your system a regular update of open trades would be a good thing, or not??
> Cheers
> ...........Kauri




Hi Kauri,
            I usually post updates on my blog. For the last trades, I end up as follows:
1 AJ +50 (3%)
2 EJ +50 (1%)
3 EU -40 (1.5%)
4 GU -80 (1%)

Though pips looks overall -ve, I end in profit since I had different % risk for each trade. 

Cheers,
Oz


----------



## prawn_86 (15 April 2008)

*Re: Market Outlook: Apr' 15*



OzFx said:


> Though pips looks overall -ve, I end in profit since I had different % risk for each trade.




Could you please disclose your risk and position size when you advise what you have bought at?

I'm interested in trialling the method, but without knowing these things its hard to see how you were profitable with the previous results.

thanks

prawn


----------



## OzFx (16 April 2008)

*Market Outlook: Apr' 16*

Hello Friends,


Most of the pairs are trending against the established trend and hence I choose not to take any daily trades today. I’ll be on look out for 4hr Squeeze-More trades and in general would look to long Yen crosses and short USD  pairs.


Cheers,
Oz


----------



## Sean K (16 April 2008)

But, what's going on with the other trades Fx? Are you still in, out, and what's the % against each? Cheers, kennas


----------



## OzFx (16 April 2008)

kennas said:


> But, what's going on with the other trades Fx? Are you still in, out, and what's the % against each? Cheers, kennas




Old trades are already closed. I don't have any open trades. I will send an email alert if I enter any 4hr Squeeze-More trades.


----------



## Kauri (16 April 2008)

kennas said:


> But, what's going on with the other trades Fx? Are you still in, out, and what's the % against each? Cheers, kennas






OzFx said:


> Old trades are already closed. I don't have any open trades. I will send an email alert if I enter any 4hr Squeeze-More trades.




  Hey Kennas,
                 How is it that you are _lucky_ enough to be on his Email alert list...     ..
  Cheers
............Kauri


----------



## prawn_86 (16 April 2008)

Seems to me as though you either dont know what you are doing, or are only highlighting your good trades.

You never said previously that your trades were closed, and you also said that despite being -ve in pip amount you still came out +ve because of position size, which of course you didnt disclose when you said you were entering the trades.

Full disclosure is needed otherwise it seems like a waste of time...


----------



## Sean K (16 April 2008)

Kauri said:


> Hey Kennas,
> How is it that you are _lucky_ enough to be on his Email alert list...     ..
> Cheers
> ............Kauri



I get them for free as a prize I won as part of a stockmarket game on the back of the cereal box. Amazing what sort of prizes they offer on the back of Wheaties here in Lima!


----------



## OzFx (16 April 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Seems to me as though you either dont know what you are doing, or are only highlighting your good trades.
> 
> You never said previously that your trades were closed, and you also said that despite being -ve in pip amount you still came out +ve because of position size, which of course you didnt disclose when you said you were entering the trades.
> 
> Full disclosure is needed otherwise it seems like a waste of time...




Yeah you are right. I usually don't mention what % I've entered on my personal account, I let everyone make their own decisions. When you asked me I told you exactly what I did and what was the end result.


----------



## prawn_86 (19 April 2008)

OzFx said:


> Yeah you are right. I usually don't mention what % I've entered on my personal account, I let everyone make their own decisions. When you asked me I told you exactly what I did and what was the end result.




So then if you do not disclose your position sizes you cannot say that a day with overall -ve pips turned a profit.

You cant have it both ways...


----------



## theasxgorilla (19 April 2008)

*Re: Market Outlook: Apr' 15*



OzFx said:


> Though pips looks overall -ve, I end in profit since I had different % risk for each trade.




Do you define this position sizing anywhere so that others may emulate?  Or is it likely that someone else following these trades would be in the red by now?


----------



## nahman (19 April 2008)

Recently went long on the AUD/USD early this morning, at 0.9279 - stop loss 0.9265, needless to say support at 0.9270 & closed 0.9338. I closed early wanted to sleep . Resistance is at the 0.9400 mark, my safest bet limit sell at 0.9360.

Ive only been doing this about a month, still learning about doji, flags, triangles etc any pointers appreciated.


----------



## OzFx (1 May 2008)

*Market Outlook: May' 01*

Hello Friends,

                         I don't see any good trades. Also due to "May Day" holiday I would recommend not to trade today. Later I'll send an email with updated open and closed positions.

Cheers,
Oz


----------



## OzFx (1 May 2008)

*Trade Update*

Here the pips updates of trades from today and yesterday: 

*1. Oz Special:*
EUR/CAD - Short
Third lot closed at +150 . Currently at +90

CHF/JPY - Long
First lot closed at +50 . Currently at +48

EUR/USD - Short
Second lot closed at +100 . Rest of the lots closed at BE.

*2. Daily Signals:*
NZD/USD - Short
Second lot closed at +100 . Rest of the lots closed at BE.

AUD/CAD - Short
Closed at -100

Cheers,
Oz


----------



## wayneL (1 May 2008)

*Re: Trade Update*



OzFx said:


> Here the pips updates of trades from today and yesterday:
> 
> *1. Oz Special:*
> EUR/CAD - Short
> ...



Posting "hindsight" trades is strongly discouraged.

There is no objection to posting trade results, providing that the *entries* are posted in real time (i.e. shortly after making the trade) not a day later when there is a profit showing


----------



## theasxgorilla (1 May 2008)

*Re: Market Outlook: Apr' 15*



theasxgorilla said:


> Do you define this position sizing anywhere so that others may emulate?  Or is it likely that someone else following these trades would be in the red by now?




In addition, you never answered my question?


----------



## OzFx (5 May 2008)

*Market Outlook: May' 05*

Hello Friends,

                         Japan and London markets will be closed today due to holidays in both countries.  I would recommend not to take any trades. Remember we don't have to trade for the sake of trading.

1. United Kingdom-----May Day Bank Holiday-----05 May 2008
2. Japan-----Children’s Day-----05 May 2008

Upcoming Holidays:

1. Canada-----Victoria Day-----19 May 2008
2. United Kingdom-----Spring Bank Holiday-----26 May 2008
3. USA-----Memorial Day-----26 May 2008 

Cheers,
Oz


----------



## OzFx (5 May 2008)

*Re: Market Outlook: Apr' 15*



theasxgorilla said:


> Do you define this position sizing anywhere so that others may emulate?  Or is it likely that someone else following these trades would be in the red by now?




I recommend to risk not more than 3% on each trade and overall 9% at one time. When giving out signals I usually don't advise what %, I'll leave that to individual to decide.


----------



## OzFx (5 May 2008)

*Re: Trade Update*



wayneL said:


> Posting "hindsight" trades is strongly discouraged.
> 
> There is no objection to posting trade results, providing that the *entries* are posted in real time (i.e. shortly after making the trade) not a day later when there is a profit showing




I completely understand your point. From now on you will see my signals posted in each morning in real time and results posted later on. 

For the results above all signals were posted (in real time) on my blog and more than 5000 people were notified via email.


----------

